# Help with extraction on Sage Oracle



## OliverTaylor (May 1, 2021)

Hi everyone!
I'm seem to having difficulties making a tasty espresso. Currently, I'm able to grind about 20g of coffee which takes about 30 seconds to extract with the final espresso weighing about 40-50 grams. When I use this for espresso based drinks like latte, the coffee flavour is not really that noticeable but I do get harsh notes which hints to possible over extraction (possibly caused by channelling?). I am using fresh coffee beans which have been roasted within the past 5 days.

Other Useful information:
Group head temp: 93 degrees C
Tamp Settings: Pressure 5, 4 seconds 
Extraction is set to volumetric instead of time.
Pre-infusion - 7-8 seconds

Does anyone know what changes I could make to make the espresso taste better?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Using volume may not work out so a lot of people weigh out and have a nominal time eg 30sec but as weighing the shot that comes out for a certain ratio that will vary. As an Oracle automates one of the causes of variation volume may be fine on them. Check the weight out and notice variations in time. Depends how extreme they are. I used a Barista Express like this but always with the same beans even in the grinder. Shot volume was held to a couple of grams. Time pretty consistent with odd ones that took say ~5 to maybe 8 sec longer.  I timed via the second hand on a wall clock. The shot time was ~35sec needed to get the taste I wanted and using a stepped grinder. Stepped grinders are not as much if a handicap as many seem to think.

Try grinding for different ratios. Try 2, 3 and something in the middle and see what that does to taste. That may cause to you to go higher or lower.

Most roaster offer bean that they say are suited to milk based drinks. I suspect they are likely to be blends.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

OliverTaylor said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm seem to having difficulties making a tasty espresso. Currently, I'm able to grind about 20g of coffee which takes about 30 seconds to extract with the final espresso weighing about 40-50 grams. When I use this for espresso based drinks like latte, the coffee flavour is not really that noticeable but I do get harsh notes which hints to possible over extraction (possibly caused by channelling?). I am using fresh coffee beans which have been roasted within the past 5 days.
> 
> Other Useful information:
> ...


 There's a significant difference between 40-50g, aim for one or the other. Harsh notes may creep in at 50g that aren't there at 40g, or it may be sour and sharp at 40g and sweet at 50g....Let the beans rest longer than 5 days as you can get harsh roast notes or sourness if too fresh.

20g might be too much for the basket depending on the volume it takes up but if it's not getting disturbed by the shower screen when you lock in then it's probably fine.

If you're getting channelling then work on distribution.


----------

